# Wasabi-Ginger Butter Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 shallot chopped
1 piece, 1 inch ginger root chopped
1 tblsp wasabi powder
1/4 cup rice wine vinegar
1/4 cup of white wine
2 tblsp heavy cream
2 tblsp soy sauce
1/2 cup od unsalted butter cubbed

In a small saucepan, combine shallot, ginger, wasabi powder, vinegar and wine. Cook on medium heat until liquids reduces to 1 tblsp. Add cream and soy sauce and cook unil cream mixture reduces to 1 1/2 tblsp. Lower heat and wisk in butter cubes one at a time. Remove from heat and strain.


----------

